
Developers, what are you thankful for - jollyjerry
http://blog.opperator.com/post/13205292704/developers-what-are-you-thankful-for
======
CrmDev
That software is in high demand and I get paid well for doing something that I
love. Also that the internet is mostly open and without govt. interference (at
least in the US) for the time being. Let's make sure to keep that way!

------
garethsprice
Waking up and doing what I'd be doing for free if I wasn't getting paid to do
it.

------
SeanNieuwoudt
I'd have to say Ruby, GIT, Heroku and Postmark.

